# decoration idea



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

since im a beginner with marine tanks, i'll start with a fake coral but a live anenome for the clown fish since they practically live in it. my idea is to get a sharks jaw, a real one , boil it a couple of time and place it in the tank facing outwards


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The shark jaws sound very cool! 
I would really make sure the tank is cycled before you get a anenome as they will tolerate NO screw ups or poor water issues.Lighting is very important for them also.They want really powerful lighting.
The clowns won't care if you don't have a nem,mine don't even touch my mini carpet.


----------



## saltnut (Aug 19, 2013)

The shark jaw does sound very cool. I have to agree about the anemone they do best in mature tanks with stong lighting. What kind of anemone are you considering?
I have never heard of them hosting mini nems. They might I just have not heard of it. I have 3 mini's and the two clowns I have right now do not host them they stay in the back corner except when I feed. I once had some that hosted a mushroom rock front and center which was great for viewing and I have had them host a carpet anemone.


----------

